# Intruducing: ENIGMA Camouflage



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Enigma Camo has been started by Chuck Pensyl. Chuck has been in the camouflage business for the last 10 plus years and in his experience with every camouflage pattern out there, he’s learned a great camo pattern is more than just something eye appealing to us hunters. His idea of a good camo pattern is one that works effectively in many areas and terrains and in most seasons. His idea in creating ENIGMA was to take in all that he’s learned and use the BEST aspects of many other camouflage patterns and put them in one and possibly several different versions of one pattern. Enigma camo is made out of WolfSkin fabric originally intruduced by Gray Wolf Woolens. WolfSkin is a Very tightly woven 100% polyester fabric, that is Very tear resistant, Very burr resistant, Very water resistant and will not fade or shrink. WolfSkin is also wind resistant and in cold teperatures will not get stiff and noisy like some other hi-tec fabrics on the maket today. Chuck wants to give the diehard bowhunter the best possible fabrics and make them as durable as possible so that they don’t fade in just a few washings and wear like hunting clothes should wear, almost forever! Enigma Camo currently has BDU Pants, Shirts, Short and Regular Brimmed Baseball style hats, Dew-rags, and Small and Large Elk Bugle covers available. Other types of hunting apparel such as a Bowhunter’s jacket and Bib overalls are currently in the works If you purchase any of these products and have a problem with any part of it, Chuck will expect a call, and WILL make it right, as some of you fellows may know from his previous involvement in the Camo industry. Credibility is everything to him, that’s why you’ll never see anything sold that’s UV bright or cheap materials or labor. So give Enigma Camo a look at their website at *www.enigmacamo.com*. Feel free to email Chuck with any questions or ideas.


----------



## american made (Dec 16, 2003)

wasn't chuck pensyl with asat


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes sir Chuck was with ASAT. He is now on his own and has developed Enigma Camo.


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks great, send me a set in Xtra large and I'll field test it for you and wear it in public to show it off.:wink:


----------



## american made (Dec 16, 2003)

danceswithbow said:


> Looks great, send me a set in Xtra large and I'll field test it for you and wear it in public to show it off.:wink:


me to in xl and i will wear it to the wal-mart sporting goods dept. where i work:wink:


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

American Made, anything, even a burlap sack would be better than the nasty stuff they have at our local wal-marts this year, Fusion Camo. Never heard of the stuff.


----------



## american made (Dec 16, 2003)

PA Hardwoods said:


> American Made, anything, even a burlap sack would be better than the nasty stuff they have at our local wal-marts this year, Fusion Camo. Never heard of the stuff.


see.....if i had a set of enigma camo i'd be stylin in my sporting goods dept. and everyone o the hunters would be asking where i got it:wink:


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Are those prices right? The top and pants are $100.00 each!!!! I was liking what I was seeing till I got that far. I like his pattern and idea but think he should have eased into the market with something a little less high end price wise. Good luck on the venture.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

I wish Chuck the best of luck.


----------



## jeff nicholls (Jul 19, 2006)

It Looks A Lot Like Asat To Me Wonder Why, Where Did Chuck Spend The Last Couple Of Years.even The Web Site Looks Like The Old Asat Web Site. Knock Off Except For The Price 100$ For Pants Must Use Gold Thread.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

$100????? OH MY GOD. That has to be a typo. I don't remember any times in the woods where I would have needed $200 camo suit.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

Not my cup of tea, but good luck to him.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

$100.00!? :faint: No thanks . . .


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I just ordered a set after talking with Chuck. Tell you what...it's amazing on how much time and design goes into something as seemingly simple as a camo pattern. There are so many factors to consider that's it mind boggling. 

I love this pattern, I mean it's obvious to see that the designer focused on funtion and effectiveness over how pretty it looks to us. Add that to the fact that the quality of the clothing used is custom, hand made quality items made one at a time and I think you'll see how when you spend 120.00 on a jacket, that you'll get a 120.00 jacket. I know I'm going to really use this camo suit religiously this fall and I can't wait.


----------



## Mike Rhinefield (Jul 6, 2002)

NOT impressed especially for the price. I'll stick with Predator & ASAT


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

$200 uninsulated? Good golly just what are they smokin' in Shamokin?  

The pattern doesn't seem right to me, too much open for my taste, but I'm no expert. I'm interested in what he comes up with for a bowhunter's jacket, seeing he's a northeasterner and understands cold.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

$100 a piece! Wow...no way I'd spend that much on uninsulated anything. Especially some new camo. Best of luck though.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I guess the price would be easier for me to swallow if I really believed a super-fancy camo helped all that much . . . I guess it is just that I killed too many deer before I could even AFFORD camo to think that it really does much for you. I only buy it 'cause it makes me feel pretty! :wink:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

best of luck to a new company...but that price is just out of my budget with so much other effective and affordable items out there

Mikie


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*not bad*

It does look like a spin-off of ASAT though.

And at $100 a pop. I'll buy Wolfskin Predator camo.

Just a wee bit too spendy.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

If you fellas think Enigma Camo made from wolfskin is too much. Go take a look at what predator or some other camo pattern made out of Wolfskin material is. I can tell you right now it is double the price of Enigma Camo, And on top of that you can get any configuration of pockets, zippers, buttons, velcro, or any other adjusters you want with Enigma camo. This is not junk camo! It is some very tough stuff, and is made with the hunter who abuses his clothes in mind. I have not put my suit through it's paces yet but I can tell you from wearing it the little bit I have so far that it will take a beating. Plus this fabric is extremely water repellent. This past weekend I got stuck out in the rain in a downpour for 1/2 hour. I mean dumping down in buckets. The rain was running off of my Enigma hat made of wolfskin, totally soaking the outside. But when I got back to my campsite, I took the hat off and the inside was bone dry!!! Another amazing thing is the outside of the hat was completely dry in about an hour! You will not regret investing in Enigma Camo on top of it being a very effective camo pattern it is extremely durable. I highly reccomed trying it guys, you won't regret it at all.


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

must be made in china, the link to the shirt calls it a "blouse" can't be american made.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

I hate to break this too you Insatiable but the Fabric is made and printed in the south (Mississippi if my memory serves me right, but I know it is the south) and the garments are sewed in Wisconsin. And the company is based in Pennsylvania. So if my math is correct that equals 100% AMERICAN MADE. If anyone has any questions at all feel free to send Chuck an email, or call him, he will be more than happy to answer any and all questions. He is not a newcomer to this business, he was involved with ASAT for 10 plus years.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*You think?*



PA Hardwoods said:


> If you fellas think Enigma Camo made from wolfskin is too much. Go take a look at what predator or some other camo pattern made out of Wolfskin material is. I can tell you right now it is double the price of Enigma Camo, And on top of that you can get any configuration of pockets, zippers, buttons, velcro, or any other adjusters you want with Enigma camo. This is not junk camo! It is some very tough stuff, and is made with the hunter who abuses his clothes in mind. I have not put my suit through it's paces yet but I can tell you from wearing it the little bit I have so far that it will take a beating. Plus this fabric is extremely water repellent. This past weekend I got stuck out in the rain in a downpour for 1/2 hour. I mean dumping down in buckets. The rain was running off of my Enigma hat made of wolfskin, totally soaking the outside. But when I got back to my campsite, I took the hat off and the inside was bone dry!!! Another amazing thing is the outside of the hat was completely dry in about an hour! You will not regret investing in Enigma Camo on top of it being a very effective camo pattern it is extremely durable. I highly reccomed trying it guys, you won't regret it at all.


I buy from grey wolf woolens, I do know what it costs and the quality and customer service I receive from them. I'm not bashing your product persay, just feel I'm better off with what I do know as being a very high quality product custom fitted for me. A basic custom fitted wolfskin pants is $100.
Though with options I'll pay more, the company has proven my loyalty.

I'm glad you have better discribed your product. It is a intresting pattern and if it is a warp knit (like wolfskin) it's a wonderful fabric also. Then being said the price is not out of line at all and some including myself should stand corrected.

Good luck with the new line.:darkbeer:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

The whole motivation behind this camo and clothing is to keep it 100% American made. I did my own review on Grey Wolf Woolens and it is, if not the, finest material out there. This is very high quality stuff that puts most other camo outfits to shame. 

Not to mention the camo looks absolutley functional for it's purpose, it's not trying to be "pretty" or trying to be a fashion statement before trying to be a good camoflauge.


----------



## jeff nicholls (Jul 19, 2006)

Enigma Could Keep Me Completly Dry After A Long Swim And Make Me Invisible And I Wouldnt Buy It. Iknow Chuck Was Involved With Asat For A Long Time. Until A Couple Of Months Ago When He Came Out With His Own Line. To Me Its All About A Mans Intgreeedy. No That Is Not Misspelled


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i love the idea it is American made...


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

*Entrepeneurs*



jeff nicholls said:


> Enigma Could Keep Me Completly Dry After A Long Swim And Make Me Invisible And I Wouldnt Buy It. Iknow Chuck Was Involved With Asat For A Long Time. Until A Couple Of Months Ago When He Came Out With His Own Line. To Me Its All About A Mans Intgreeedy. No That Is Not Misspelled


DO NOT denigrate a man's wish and/or desire to be a business owner rather than a business employee/slave.........without independent business men/women this continent (no that is not misspelled) would be in a heckova "state".


----------



## jeff nicholls (Jul 19, 2006)

This Is True Bowwalker But If We All Operated Our Lives With Morals And Values Instead Of Our Need To Grow Our Own Wallets It Would Be An Even Better Place.


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

It's like anything else. You get what you pay for. These garments are hand made. I don't know from first hand experience, but I'm sure they are high quality. It's kind of like hunting blinds. You can get by with cheaper poorer made blinds or you can get the best by spending 350-400. It's just a matter of personal preference and how much your willing to spend.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

jeff nicholls said:


> This Is True Bowwalker But If We All Operated Our Lives With Morals And Values Instead Of Our Need To Grow Our Own Wallets It Would Be An Even Better Place.


We would be using the "Barter" system. 

Who's to say which way would be the better one? I think the place you are referring to is called Utopia.:wink:


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Mike Ryan said:


> I buy from grey wolf woolens, I do know what it costs and the quality and customer service I receive from them. I'm not bashing your product persay, just feel I'm better off with what I do know as being a very high quality product custom fitted for me. A basic custom fitted wolfskin pants is $100.
> Though with options I'll pay more, the company has proven my loyalty.
> 
> I'm glad you have better discribed your product. It is a intresting pattern and if it is a warp knit (like wolfskin) it's a wonderful fabric also. Then being said the price is not out of line at all and some including myself should stand corrected.
> ...


Mike thanks for the well wishes i'm sure Chuck would appreciate it. The fabric is not only like wolfskin it IS Wolfskin. If anyone has done business in the past with Chuck they can attest that he stands behind his product and do whatever it takes to make a customer happy. I realize you weren't bashing I just felt the need to explain the product some more,:thumb:


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

jeff nicholls said:


> Enigma Could Keep Me Completly Dry After A Long Swim And Make Me Invisible And I Wouldnt Buy It. Iknow Chuck Was Involved With Asat For A Long Time. Until A Couple Of Months Ago When He Came Out With His Own Line. To Me Its All About A Mans Intgreeedy. No That Is Not Misspelled


Jeff I respect your opinion but you obviously have been mis-informed about Chuck and his intentions. But i'm not going to turn this into another thread like the Bowtech vs Elite saga with lots of mudslinging and very little facts. And Yes I do know there are 2 sides to every story. I just happen to firmly believe in the product Enigma is selling. I also belive in ASAT and Predator camo, And that is coming from a guy who wore nothing but Realtree for years.

And secondly isn't the reason anyone starts a business is to make a few bucks. No one starts a business to just watch money go down the drain and go out of business in a few years right?


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeff, you are more than misinformed about Chuck Pensyl. It's obvious to me and probably to others that you were informed by the one and only Rob Smollack the new "owner" of ASAT or are you actually pictured on that new website? 

First and foremost, it's no wonder that the website looks similiar to the old ASAT website, it's because Chuck designed and maintained the old website and still owns the domain name "www.asatcamo.com" to this date. So tell me, why is Rob Smollack illegally using a domain name that does not belong to him? Chuck is nice enough to ALLOW the use of the domain name when in reality he could sue them and force them to A. not use it, B. pay him for it but yet his integrity stops him from doing that. 

Second, ASAT is where it is today because of Chuck Pensyl. Chuck took ASAT to Rob Smollack, not vise versa and the reason Chuck left ASAT was because of the business practice of the new company. Chuck could not stand by and watch ASAT do shady business and possibly crash and burn not to mentoin outsourcing the manufacturing. ASAT has always been an American made product until now. The new material is cheapened and if you've ever owned a recent ASAT product you know real well how poorly it's made including fading. I have ASAT from 15 years ago that has more color than my ASAT cloths of 2 years ago. That's Rob Smollack business practice. 

Now, ASAT the camo is probably one of the best patterns on the market however the new ASAT company leaves alot to be desired. I could include other information however my own integrity stops me from doing so. I simply want to set the record straight that Chuck Pensyl is a stand up guy and everyone, EVERYONE who knows him will say the same thing!

Stop spreading your lies and trying to degrade a good human being, you'd be better off trying to find the truth, you make yourself and your affiliation with ASAT embarrassing. 

As far as Enigma, ASAT is simple worried because they know more about camo than they, "the new company" will ever know. Every single cliche, saying, motto they have came from Chuck. There is not a single new concept on ASAT's new website that Chuck himself didn't create.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Ghost 133 said:


> Are those prices right? The top and pants are $100.00 each!!!! I was liking what I was seeing till I got that far. I like his pattern and idea but think he should have eased into the market with something a little less high end price wise. Good luck on the venture.



Ghost, Wolfskin is the best material money can buy and these guys are correct, if you go to purchase anything in Wolfskin, you'll pay substantially more. Wolfskin will last you 10 plus years if not longer without fade or wear. Chuck intended to make a quality product for a good price and he's done that. You will buy and wear out 40 pants over and over paying more in the end than you will buying Wolfskin. The other thing that comes with it is Chucks customer service for your money back garauntee. That alone is priceless. I have a pant, jacket, hat and dew rag on order. I've worn them all and if Chuck created it, it works. 



PS, for the other, blouse is the industry standard for the product and it's 100% made in American, more specifically Wisconson.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

AMEN Poorguy!!! You are exactly right in every aspect.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Can some one please say ELITE camo!!!




Rip off of ASAT and a bad one at that!!!!!!



And can we say, Elite once again!!!!!



Ok 100$ a peice can we say? even an ELITE is a better deal than that!!



think of something new dont change the tone of the color and act like nobody will notice you stole their Idea!~


i Hear something oh nevermind its a new camo company SINKING!!


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

Say what you want but their is a big difference between cotton and most other fabrics. My favorite camo is Predator and all open patterns like Predator, ASAT, and Enigma will outperform standard camos in almost all situations. Thats very easy to see by comparing photos of all camos in different situations. One big blob like the hyped up and standard camos is simply a fashion and status statement. Personally I am not fazed by what is popular or reaches the most sales..........I am much more interested in what works.

As far as materials go, some of the best camo I own is a microfleece suit sold by Cabelas and it wasn't cheap at all. Although it was made in China at least it has some decent quality. I've never owned a wolfskin suit but have heard many great things about it. I do own a comfortable all cotton suit by Predator and even that will cost a fellow more than $100 plus shipping. Nice suit but 100% cotton suits will not hold up in heavy thickets and cotton fades badly and quickly. Not sure if I will be buying an Enigma suit for this season, but after seeing better pictures of the pants/shirt here, I believe it will be my next camo purchase. By the way, Wally World may sell cheaper camo suits, but its also safe to say that the garments are cheaper in quality as well. None made in America and fade, fade, fade. Hope Chuck does well in his venture. Some companies and individuals do recognize that pride and quality still have a place.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

18javelin said:


> Can some one please say ELITE camo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there is an intelligent, mature post. :thumbs_do Obviously you are ignorant to anything to do with ASAT Outdoors LLC....you want to talk stolen...learn the facts oh grasshopper, learn the truth before spreading spewing garbage. You'd be surprised where ASAT LLC came from and whose idea it was and how ASAT got to where it is, oh grasshopper, you embarrass yourself.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

I like that camo. 
What does impress me even more is that the company didn't try to take shortcuts in quality just to serve the ElCheapos.

Since 3 years I use ASAT exclusively. I can't figure where my stuff was made though. There is no "Made in...." I could find but it holds the color pretty well after many washings.

The branches on the enigma pattern are interesting. Their outlines look like the pixels of a low resolution photo. As we know those pictures appear to be sharper from a larger distance. Seems like a good idea to me.

I would suggest to put a kind of sizing chart on the website (or did I miss it?). On order the stuff had to be sent overseas and I want make sure that it fits perfectly.

Good luck
Markus


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

Technically, A "Blouse" is the correct name for Battle Dress Utility (BDU) top, or shirt. :tongue:


----------



## jeff nicholls (Jul 19, 2006)

Poorguy I Agree I Have Also Only Heard One Side Of The Story. Are You Alos Poorman Moderator For Another Forum.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

From my experience ASAT quality recently sucks and the company has not even replied to my emails. However, Chuck did because he was my first contact while he was still with asat. He forwarded my emails to Rob and never heard anything and could careless about his customers. :thumbs_do


----------



## C.K (Aug 17, 2006)

I can also vouch for wolfskin being a awesome fabric.


----------



## ekg125 (Sep 5, 2006)

*ASAT/Enigma Prices*

I just bought a shirt and hat from a local 'Internet Only' business here in the Denver area, *Day One Camo*. He actually let me come to his shop to see what he had on the shelf, since I was in somewhat of a hurry to purchase some camo, and got ripped of by *Archery Warehouse*.

The guy buys the ASAT fabric in differnt types, i.e. fleece, heavy fleece, wool, etc., and sews it himself. Just for the Crusher and uninsulated parka style shirt, I paid $113, tax and all. He's making me a pair of pants, and putting a rush on it (hopefully done by this Thursday), at a cost of $85.

Now, I know it's made in America, by an American, who ALSO is a hunter who uses ASAT almost exclusivley! I've been to his shop and had a look at all of his trophies from North America and Africa, along with pictures of him and the animals he's taken. Almost all of the pics show him wearing ASAT. Very few show him wearing Predator.

He's a hard working guy (I was there on Labor Day, and he was sewing away!), and deserves compensation for the quality work he puts into his product. The only drawback is... he doesn't get any of the 3-D fabric, so no 3-D suit.

Check him out @ www.dayonecamouflage.com. You wont be sorry!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ekg125 said:


> I just bought a shirt and hat from a local 'Internet Only' business here in the Denver area, *Day One Camo*. He actually let me come to his shop to see what he had on the shelf, since I was in somewhat of a hurry to purchase some camo, and got ripped of by *Archery Warehouse*.
> 
> The guy buys the ASAT fabric in differnt types, i.e. fleece, heavy fleece, wool, etc., and sews it himself. Just for the Crusher and uninsulated parka style shirt, I paid $113, tax and all. He's making me a pair of pants, and putting a rush on it (hopefully done by this Thursday), at a cost of $85.
> 
> ...


So...what does that have to do with Enigma?


----------



## ekg125 (Sep 5, 2006)

So...what does that have to do with Enigma?

Nothing at all, but it does have something to do with the prices that people are griping about, when it comes to a quality, hand made product from America. You, or anybody else for that matter can buy cheap crap from department stores, that will fade or break down in a short matter of time, or you can spend a little more money and buy a product that lasts.

So, whether it's Enigma, ASAT, or a private business owner making your product, what it boils down to is the quality, ok? That's what I'm getting at!(please refer to page 1 of this discussion).


----------



## ekg125 (Sep 5, 2006)

By the way, I visited your site and checked your review of Day One Camo. As I stated in my first post... I was in his shop, personally, and I know for a FACT, that he has clothes on the shelf! He doesn't necessarily 'not make your clothes until you place your order'. I went in and purchased right from his stock, and walked out with my purchase. It didn't take me a month!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ekg125 said:


> So...what does that have to do with Enigma?
> 
> Nothing at all, but it does have something to do with the prices that people are griping about, when it comes to a quality, hand made product from America. You, or anybody else for that matter can buy cheap crap from department stores, that will fade or break down in a short matter of time, or you can spend a little more money and buy a product that lasts.
> 
> So, whether it's Enigma, ASAT, or a private business owner making your product, what it boils down to is the quality, ok? That's what I'm getting at!(please refer to page 1 of this discussion).


:thumbs_up 

That, I get. Day One is top notch stuff for sure. These same guys crying about the prices for Enigma are probably the same guys that go out and spend 600-700 bucks for a bow rather than a low end bow for $250. Why? Because you get what you pay for!


----------



## C.K (Aug 17, 2006)

I also own some dayone camo (Ins pants,pull over in predator, and a asat wool western shirt and his back pack) and can also vouch thats its some great stuff for the price. 
Gary is a top notch guy also. I rate his clothing right up there and on par with my other hunting cloths from greywolf woolens and raven wear


----------



## ekg125 (Sep 5, 2006)

Gary just called me and said that my ASAT BDU's are ready for me to pick up! He was shooting for Thursday, but it looks as though he's gone above and beyond, and got them ready today! I'll be in the Rockies with the elk and my ASAT this weekend, kids!

Hats off to *Day One Camo!*


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

And now, back to our feature presentation... :wink:


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

:cell: :ballchain Somone call gthe Police we have a Hijacker here


----------



## rauchtown (Sep 9, 2006)

*enigma camo*

I have read all kinds of interesting things on this site so far. I am here to say to all the ASAT lovers out there, there is only one reason for ASAT being what it was and that is Chuck Pensyl. If it were not for Chuck Pensyl ASAT would be nothing. There is nothing new from ASAT, there are no new cliche's, there isn't even a new website. The website for ASAT was stolen from Pensyl. Yeah Enigma's site may look like ASAT's because Pensyl designed it, ASAT is great camo but I can't stand hearing the bashing of Chuck Pensyl. Give enigma a chance. If Chuck says there is a guarantee, there is a guarantee. Chuck always follows through with people which is why he left ASAT. Chuck couldn't stand what was happening. For anyone who has purchased ASAT in the last year or two your clothing is probably thin and fading, that had nothign to do with Chuck. Put the blame for ASAT where it belongs. Give enigma a try. I ordered my pants and shirt, etc. this week, and can't wait to try it.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

up


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

It appears there are several camo companies that offer open pattern camo - Sticks N Limbs, ASAT, Predator and now Enigma. I'll be trying open pattern camo this year. I'm excited that hunting season is upon us. Competition is good. Having competition gives us alternatives for our open pattern camo needs.

I'd rather see comments on whether the camo from the various vendors works than reading comments bashing one one vendor for another due to personnel changes.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

txgolfer45 said:


> It appears there are several camo companies that offer open pattern camo - Sticks N Limbs, ASAT, Predator and now Enigma. I'll be trying open pattern camo this year. I'm excited that hunting season is upon us. Competition is good. Having competition gives us alternatives for our open pattern camo needs.
> 
> I'd rather see comments on whether the camo from the various vendors works than reading comments bashing one one vendor for another due to personnel changes.


Amen tx. I read from a guy in MO that he walked up on a flock of turkeys wearing Engima. The first bird he saw was a mere 15 yards away. He hunkered down and had birds at 5 yards. He waited til they started to walk off and was still able to draw his bow. He missed...lol but just drawing your bow while eye to eye with a turkey is fantastic news for the effectiveness of Enigma. Ignore the attacks, I know first hand some of these guys are purposeful because they are dealers for other companies and the attacks are spawned from fear.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Poorguy could not have said it better myself. If anyone has taken notice the attacks have ONLY come from ONE side.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

PA Hardwoods said:


> Poorguy could not have said it better myself. If anyone has taken notice the attacks have ONLY come from ONE side.


Not quite true. A few posts up from this is a post directly attacking the "other" side.   

Let's let the products speak for themselves through use in the field. 

BTW, I read that the Enigma camo is 100% polyester. Does it breath? I can't imagine wearing 100% polyester camo on October in Texas. 

Scott


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

*hmmm.......*

I think i will stick to my natural gear regular & SCII. 

I think he should lower the prices tremendously just to get the product out on the market first. They don't do any good sitting on the shelf.

Most companies don't try to make up their production cost in the first year. They usually make it up in their 3rd year, if i heard correctly.

BUT, I certainly do wish you the best.

He should have 3 or 4 different brands in his test to show the difference. I bet the Natural gear will not be in the test....LOL


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

txgolfer45 said:


> Not quite true. A few posts up from this is a post directly attacking the "other" side.
> 
> Let's let the products speak for themselves through use in the field.
> 
> ...


Where on earth did you read that? Enigma is made in Wolfskin, the best material money can buy today.


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

ciscokid said:


> I think i will stick to my natural gear regular & SCII.
> 
> I think he should lower the prices tremendously just to get the product out on the market first. They don't do any good sitting on the shelf.
> 
> ...



Actually he has the/your cost down very reasonable compared to other manufacturers selling clothing made of Wolfskin. Does any other camo website have it's competitors camo on their site for comparison? That would be disrespectful. Consumers will offer that on their own like myself as soon as I receive mine. I'm waiting because the demand is so high right now they can't make them fast enough.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

Poorguy said:


> Where on earth did you read that? Enigma is made in Wolfskin, the best material money can buy today.


I'm not familiar with Wolfskin. I did a search and found this description:

Wolfskin:
This is a great fabric! Of all the high tech fabrics out there, we have not found any others that perform like this fabric. Very tear resistant. Very burr resistant. Very water resistant.(this fabric has an ultra-thin polymer treatment called a durable water repellent , or DWR. This treatment penetrates the fibers and lowers the surface tension of the fabric, causing water to bead up and roll off the garment instead of being absorbed.) And if Wolfskin does get wet, it dries in minutes and in fact after the spin cycle of the washing machine, Wolfskin feels dry! Wolf Skin will not fade or shrink. Truly a fabric that could last a lifetime with proper care.

Wolfskin is a tightly woven fabric. 100% polyester. Technical name for it is a warp knit. Because if it's tightness of weave, it is also very wind resistant. Also be assured that Wolfskin, unlike some other "miracle" fabrics, will NOT get stiff in the coldest of temperatures. Fabrics that do get stiff do so because they are either constructed using an adhesive to glue two parts of the fabric together, or because of the composition of the liner, which is usually a wind or water resistant/proof membrane. Cold weather has no effect on Wolf Skin.  


Note that it says nothing about hot weather performance. So, I ask again, does this fabric breath in hot weather? If not, then it is not a viable option for me.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

*.*



Poorguy said:


> Actually he has the/your cost down very reasonable compared to other manufacturers selling clothing made of Wolfskin. Does any other camo website have it's competitors camo on their site for comparison? That would be disrespectful. Consumers will offer that on their own like myself as soon as I receive mine. I'm waiting because the demand is so high right now they can't make them fast enough.


I am sorry i don't have any experience on wolfskin clothing nor do I know any pros/cons of it. I didn't read EVERY post about the clothing because the title said "Enigma camoflauge". I just thought they were referring to the pattern alone so that is what i was comparing. In my opinion, showing competitors products is only for showing the differences between the two products and not intended to bash the competitor. Maybe i will own a pair in the future also.

Thanks for the feedback.

P.S If the company needs people to help them attain more skins, I will be more than happy to assist them on their next varmit expedition. Pm me if interested...


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

I've read through this thread many times, and I will tell you a few things. First of all, Chuck is one of the hardest working, fair, down to earth guys that you may ever meet. I speak with him a couple of times per week, and I he really is a good guy.

As for Enigma, I think something that is being left out of the discussion is the versatility and adjustability of these garmets. It's very hard to find camo that I can wear over my shorts and a t-shirt in early season and fleece, base layers and other layers in the super cold. These pants, jackets and blouses are extremely adjustable for those reasons.

You won't find a company that allows you to customize your clothing more than Enigma, and you also won't find a better material or a better guy to work with.

Feel freet co contact me with any questions.


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

Also, I'm not being fesicious here but isn't it funny how some of us will spend a $1000 on a quality bow and accessories that may or may not get used during a trip to the woods? And at the same time we are hesitant to spend $100 on something that: a.) will be used EVERY time into the woods and take more abuse, b.) helps us get close enough to the animals and stay comfortable in order to use the $1000 setup we own?


----------



## american made (Dec 16, 2003)

*extra money for pockets?*

ten dollars extra for pockets on the shirt and twenty dollars extra for pockets on the pants......whats up with that?......when you buy camo pants and shirts they COME with pockets......


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

american made said:


> ten dollars extra for pockets on the shirt and twenty dollars extra for pockets on the pants......whats up with that?......when you buy camo pants and shirts they COME with pockets......



Your right and the price already reflects that. Instead of adding the pockets and setting the price higher due to more material used (more expensive material) Chuck decided to help those out with less funds by customizing the clothing as a customer sees fit. It helps keept he cost down for those who might want a very reliable fabric, fantastic camo but can't afford the upper end products. I think that is very generous and customer friendly. And you? :embara:


----------



## american made (Dec 16, 2003)

Poorguy said:


> Your right and the price already reflects that. Instead of adding the pockets and setting the price higher due to more material used (more expensive material) Chuck decided to help those out with less funds by customizing the clothing as a customer sees fit. It helps keept he cost down for those who might want a very reliable fabric, fantastic camo but can't afford the upper end products. I think that is very generous and customer friendly. And you? :embara:


i think the pants and shirts should come with pockets and not be charged extra for them.......:wink:


----------



## dwd2001 (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually you are charged extra for pockets with regular camo, they just doesn't show up individually on your receipt. 

That's why camo t-shirts are cheaper than camo shirts with pockets.:wink:


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Just a note Fellas Chuck has updated Enigma's website www.enigmacamo.com to include the Bowhunter's Jacket. And a few other things. Stop by the site and check it out.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

My suit, hats, and doo-rag were shipped on Monday. Should be recieving them any day now.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Glad to hear that GVDocholiday, The pics just do not do the workmanship and the pattern Justice. Keep us posted on how the pattern works for you in your hunting areas.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

up


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

The success in front of animals that I am reading throughout the internet says Enigma is one very effective camo and the quality is unsurpassed not to mention the personalization and customizing that Chuck offers is unsurpassed as well. I'm reading hunters are walking up to turkeys, deer, bear, elk etc without detection, might be the pattern of choice for stalk hunters. Incredible on ground and in trees alike.


----------



## shagvirus (Apr 17, 2010)

TTT

Spent some time on the phone with Chuck the other day. Truth be told, you do not see business men like that these days. Stand up guy, wants to give his customers the best fit/customization with his products. I wish him the best. I cannot wait to try on my new gear. Thank you again.


----------

